# Solved: Can't open/run/save files in internet explorer + AVG won't uninstall



## if_only (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm not entirely sure if these problems are related. My initial problem was that I have been unable to open,run or save files from my internet browser (Internet Explorer, I think version 7) for the past week. For example, when I try to open an email attachment the dialogue box appears asking me to save/open etc. Regardless of which I choose it will download but then not open or save to the destination. The same scenario happens for forum attachments and program downloads irrespective of file type.

Some internet searching found that most people were able to fix this problem by uninstalling AVG anti-virus software. This is when I became aware of my second problem. My AVG Free 8.0 started asking me for a licence number at approximately the same time as the first problem started. When I try to uninstall AVG Free 8.0 I get the following error:

*Local machine: installation failed
nstallation:
Error: Action failed for file avi7.avg: creating backup....
Error 0x80070020 %DESTINATION% = "C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Avg\avi7.avg.install_backup", %SOURCE% = "C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Avg\avi7.avg"
Error 0x80004004*

Unfortunately, I have not been able to find a way to avoid this error message when uninstalling AVG Free 8.0 that did not require me to download another small program ( AVG remover tool ?). I've tried checking different combinations of options when uninstalling all to no avail.

Unfortunately I don't have 'Hijack This' and am unable to download it due to the first problem.
Spybot S&D and Windows Defender both found no problems
I am running Windows Vista Home Premium 32-bit

Any help would be much appreciated,

Cheers


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

If you really have AVG free, it will never ask for a license. You must have installed a trial of the paid version instead.


----------



## if_only (Apr 13, 2009)

Thankyou for responding IMiteBable2help. I may have unknowingly installed a 'trial' as opposed to a 'free edition' but either way I am unable to *remove* it.


----------



## smith_ (Mar 6, 2009)

You can use AVG Removal tool to complete uninstall it
http://www.avg.com/download-tools


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

I really don't think there is any need to remove it and I highly doubt the AVG issue has anything to do with the other, more serious issue, but I have been known to be wrong from time to time.

If you don't mind keeping AVG, I'm sure if you download the FREE version installer, then just run it, it will uninstall your current trial version before installing the free version. At least then, you can get rid of that nagging license issue. As far as the other issue goes with file attachments and such, I'll see if I can get the attention of a respected expert and show him/her your post. I'm simply not qualified in that matter.


----------



## if_only (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi smith_, 

Cheers for the reply. Unfortunately I cannot download and run that program due to a problem I reported in my original post.

If I cannot find an alternate solution I will have to make a trip somewhere to use another computer and save that tool on a memory stick.

I appreciate the effort and hope for a solution soon 

Cheers


----------



## if_only (Apr 13, 2009)

Cheers IMiteBable2help.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

if_only said:


> Hi smith_,
> 
> Cheers for the reply. Unfortunately I cannot download and run that program due to a problem I reported in my original post.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, forgot about that. Still, if you can download the installer using a different computer, copy it to a flash drive or CD, you can transfer the installer and then install it on your problem PC.

I have contacted a trusted advisor and asked him to take a look at your post. That's about all I can do.


----------



## if_only (Apr 13, 2009)

That's more than I can ask for


----------



## techservices24 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please try to restore the settings of internet explorer by the following path:--
Tools --> Internet Options --> Advanced --> Restore Default

You should use the Revo-uninstaller to uninstall the AVG Free 8.0.1 antivirus program.


----------



## if_only (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the reply techservices24,

Restoring default settings did not fix the problem. I was able to get a hold of AVG remover tool and Revo-uninstaller via msn file transfer.

The AVG remover tool was useless.

Revo-uninstaller was able to completely remove AVG.

It seems my two problems *were* related. Now that AVG is removed I am now able to download files from internet explorer once again.

Thankyou for all the input techservices24, IMiteBable2help and smith_.

Cheers!


----------

